# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Thể thao 24/7 >  Milan gây sốc với thương vụ Kaka

## hongkhanh

Thành Milan đang thi nhau "chạy đua vũ trang". Inter chuẩn bị sắm "đại pháo" còn Milan đã ở rất gần Aquilani và có thể lấy lại người cũ Kaka ngay trong ít ngày còn lại của TTCN mùa Hè 2011.  Milan có thể mua đứt Kaka - Ảnh Getty Nạn chấn thương lan tràn ở San Siro đang khiến Allegri đau đầu. Mùa giải đến nơi rồi mà quân số lại sứt mẻ nghiêm trọng khiến nhà cầm quân trẻ tuổi của "Rossoneri" như ngồi trên đống lửa. Xem thêm: gia vang the thao 24h bong da Allegri đã xác định từ lâu rằng kế hoạch chuyển nhượng của Milan sẽ đặt trọng tâm vào việc gia cố hàng tiền vệ, coi đó như yếu tố quyết định thành bại của đội bóng áo sọc đỏ đen trong mùa giải 2011-2012. Vụ áp phe với Aquilani sắp trở thành hiện thực nhưng Milan chưa dừng lại. Chuyên trang chuyển nhượng Tuttomercatoweb cho hay sau khi quan sát Milan đá với Cagliari đêm Thứ Bảy này, ông Galliani sẽ không cùng các cầu thủ và quan chức khác trong đội bóng bay trở lại Milano mà ông bay thẳng tới Madrid để ngay lập tức bắt tay vào các cuộc thương lượng với phía Real về Kaka vào Chủ Nhật. Cách đây chưa lâu, chính Galliani đã nói rõ ràng rằng "Milan muốn nhưng không thể mua đứt Kaka mà chỉ có thể mượn vì nếu mua đứt thì quá tốn kém". Nhưng nay thì Tuttomercatoweb loan báo rằng tình thế cấp bách sẽ khiến cho ông chủ Berluaconi "ra tay". Trong chuyến công du tới Madrid vào Chủ Nhật này, Galliani trước hết vẫn tìm cách thuyết phục phía Real cho Milan mượn lại Kaka. Nếu đội bóng Tây Ban Nha nhất quyết từ chối thì Milan có thể đưa ra đề nghị mua đứt Kaka với giá 20 triệu euro, trả trong vòng 4 năm. Con số này chưa bằng 1/3 số tiền 65 triệu euro Real đã phải thọc tay vào hầu bao để chuyển khoản cho Milan và lấy Kaka về Bernabeu vào mùa Hè 2009. Nhưng lúc này Kaka chỉ còn là bản sao bị lỗi của chính anh trong năm 2007 đỉnh cao nên Real rất có thể sẽ gật đầu. Nhất là khi Mourinho có vẻ không định dùng Kaka cho các kế hoạch của ông trong mùa bóng sắp diễn ra. Milan tuy mua đứt nhưng nếu được thanh toán dần trong 4 năm thì cũng không căng thẳng về tài chính. Kaka chắc chắn sẽ ưng thuận vì dù tôn trọng Real nhưng anh thừa hiểu về lại Milan mới có hy vọng thắp sáng lên ánh hoàng kịm đã tắt. Theo bongda.com.vn

----------

